# Duplicate photos



## carlosfandango (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm seeing duplicates of photos taken on iPhone. 

Revealing the info overlay shows that I'm seeing both the HEIC and JPG versions of the photo. 

How can I stop this? Is it something to change on iPhone or in Lr?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi

Are you taking the photos with the LR Camera or the Photos App (or another)?


----------



## carlosfandango (Aug 13, 2019)

The regular iPhone camera app

One other complication (and probably the problem source), I have Lr set to automatically import pictures from my phone
And also the desktop cloud app to import from my mac. But there is quite a lot of syncing going on. My iPhone and my wife's iPhone all end up getting imported.

So I think my answer is if someone knows where I can stop it importing HEIC (or stop some other app uploading them)


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 13, 2019)

carlosfandango said:


> And also the desktop cloud app to import from my mac.


Not sure what you're meaning from this?

And where do you see the duplications? Are they on the iPhone camera roll?


----------



## carlosfandango (Aug 13, 2019)

The dupes show up only in Lr Cloud. They are identical photos, other than the format. 

So at some point, both the HEIC and JPG have been imported (maybe separately from different devices and via different syncing methods)

I can see this is getting complicated, so to simplify - how do I prevent exporting/importing of dual versions of the same pic


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi @carlosfandango,

I have seen something similar. In my case it seemed to be related to how the iPhone manages its photos that I put into Albums in the iPhone. It seemed that a big chunk of the images that I placed in an Album in my iPhone started to show up as duplicates in the "All Photos" Album (All Photos has replaced Camera Roll in IOS 12). 

I was able to determine that the duplicates actually were the same image file by using either the View Exif, Metapho and Photo Investigator apps. The solution was to delete the Album I had created and that removed the apparent duplicates from All Photos. 

It was really strange and I still don't know exactly how it happened but some how the internal database of Photos got confused. It may have been a result of using the IOS automation app Shortcuts to create the albums because I was playing with it around the same time. I have never gone back and tested this  so I don't know for sure. But since it happened to me I can imagine that there might be other circumstances that could cause this.

-louie


----------

